# espresso machine parts upgrades and their benefits



## poolfan (May 9, 2014)

Hi all,

Long time lover of coffee and finally am taking the plunge in DIY coffee due to the awful coffee only available in my locality (in Dublin however not near city centre).

So anyway, have purchse a Eureka Mignon grinder, looking to pick up a coffee machine. Really tempted by the Expobar Leva/Brewtus Double Boiler with PID. More than I would expect to pay, but might just get it as an investment in myself as should last for years, doubt I'll get upgraditis

Anyway, back to the reason for this post.

I read about loads of extra ancillaries that can be bought, so just wondering if they make a huge difference, or only very minor, not worth worrying about for a a good while until I get used to my own set-up etc.

I'll list out a few things, would appreciate people's feedback on their value


A tamper.
Can be shaped concave or flat - what difference does shape make?

Can be very slightly different diameter e.g. 58.0mm, 58.4mm - are some portafilters slightly differently sized? Is this something that is known for all machines?


Portafilter basket - presume a more optimal hole layout to allow a more even diffusion of flow?

shower plate - better flow distribution to ground coffee? Are OEM ones with machine not great?


I'm sure there's more ancillaries / upgrades. Would appreciate some feedback in order to educate myself









thanks


----------

